# XFree configuration for MX500/MX700?

## Kyro

Hiya everyone! I just recently got myself a Logitech MX500, which replaced the trusty old USB MouseMan Optical I've had for a year or two. Now the question is; how do I make it function all the way under XFree? With my old mouse, the thumb button (on the MX500 replaced with two navigation buttons) worked as if it was the same as the middle mouse button (Scroll wheel pressed). Does anyone know how to rig this up properly so that all the (9?) buttons will work under X? (9 if I count wheelup and wheeldown as buttons).

With my old mouse, I used the following section in XF86Config

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "LogitechOptical"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "Protocol" "ImPS2"

    Option "Buttons" "6"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

```

Any help appreciated.  :Smile: 

----------

## loco

the both arrow buttons work only as wheelup/down and the button on top got no keycode so i don't know if there is a easy way to use it

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"	

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "Buttons"		"7"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping"	"6 7"

EndSection

i got to remap some buttons for scrolling

xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"

if there is a better solution i can't wait to learn it :p

----------

## Carlos

Shouldn't you be able to use imwheel?  With it, it should be possible to get an arbitrarily large number of mouse buttons working.  The threads about getting IntelliMice and Logitech mice working should be helpful; searching...

Wait, this is a duplicate thread.  Everything you need to know is in Logitech MX700.

I'm really tempted to get one; so much easier to have a button mapped to "Back" than to have to move the mouse to the button and press it...

----------

## loco

imwheel works fine =)) i tried it 

btw. did you know about mousegestures ... ??? http://optimoz.mozdev.org/gestures/

you get a lot more direct accessable the u 've mousebuttons =))

----------

## thadk

arg. None of these threads on getting multiple mouse buttons are working for me. X doesnt seem to acknowledge that my MX700 has 7 buttons (Actually 9 but I'd be satisfied with 7) 

When I try and use xmodmap it complains that I don't even have 7 mouse buttons for the mapping and xev is only reading 5 different buttons across all 9 buttons. 

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"

xmodmap:  commandline:0:  bad number of buttons, must have 5 instead of 7

xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.

```

Checked and rechecked the XFree config file, recopied, and tried various other things...

any ideas?

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "MX700"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option      "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "Buttons"   "7"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "6 7"

EndSection
```

and various attempts at the xmodmap and imwheel

----------

## Carlos

 *thadk wrote:*   

> any ideas?

 Are you sure you're useng the correct InputDevice in the ServerLayout section, like the following?

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

#You need the following:

    InputDevice "MX700" "CorePointer"

#This is the default:

#    InputDevice "mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## thadk

Yeah, I'd almost think that was the problem--actually it was for a bit. I've since rebooted and all sorts of other stuff several times though since fixing it so can't be that...this is driving me crazy. A similiar problem to this was what frustrated me back to windows last time :\

```
Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "MX700" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## Carlos

 *thadk wrote:*   

> Yeah, I'd almost think that was the problem--actually it was for a bit. I've since rebooted and all sorts of other stuff several times though since fixing it so can't be that...this is driving me crazy. A similiar problem to this was what frustrated me back to windows last time :\

 That's definitely weird; the only way your config is significantly different from the working ones mentioned above would be the Device and Protocol, of which, I would bet, you've tried every single possible permutation.

Doesn't feel like it's very likely to help, but maybe you should make sure there aren't any weird messages in the XFree log.

----------

## thadk

good suggestion...

From the tail end of the XFree log:

```
(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!
```

it doesnt even seem to be seeing my changes...

ah ha! at the beginning:

```
(==) Using config file: "/root/XF86Config"
```

how odd, wonder why they would let it do that automatically, I used a script to generate it and cped it over to the regular spot. 

Gonna try it now, Thanks for the help!

----------

## Carlos

 *thadk wrote:*   

> how odd, wonder why they would let it do that automatically, I used a script to generate it and cped it over to the regular spot.

 Yeah, it is odd; how do you start X?

 *Quote:*   

> Gonna try it now, Thanks for the help!

 No problem; do report back on whether it works, since I've been drooling over the MX500/700 since I saw it a few weeks ago, but there'd be no point in buying it if I couldn't get all the buttons working.

----------

## thadk

heh, yeah, that might be it. . . I had that in root and was starting X with `startx` and `gdm` probably always in that dir.

the mouse is very nice actually but I can't get the top 3 extra buttons to do anything except as another scrollwheel-up/scrollwheel-down and no-button-at-all respectably front to tail.

 If I could figure out the imwheel config I could get the forward and back buttons on the side working. I sorta did but didn't spend enough time sqrewing with them to set them properly. It might be partially my phoenix-cvs which has reported problems too...but it's definitely sending something--I just have no idea what it is...almost like a page up but not...

I did a lot of searching and there doesn't seem to be a solution anywhere yet to the 10 button problem. I found a thread on the usb mouse dev module message board where someone asked about the 10 buttons but never got a reply and someone who started working on an equivilent battery-monitor function (in windows drivers now) for linux. You mentioned something about imwheel for an arbitrary number of buttons? How do you work that? It seems to be differentiating the same way X is right now.

Other than the extended-extra buttons being qwerky, the mouse is very usable, comfortable and is much more sensitive/correct in it's cursor rendering(erm, whatever). My older logitech mouseman-usb would jump around when I used it on wood-grain, this one fixes it. The recharger is also pretty convenient and seems to recharge very quickly (1 hr?). Wireless is much more convenient than I thought it'd be...gets me out of my rsi prone old position and I imagine if I could get those other buttons programed to do things  it'll only work better...Last edited by thadk on Sat Jan 04, 2003 9:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlos

 *thadk wrote:*   

> the mouse is very nice actually but I can't get the top 3 extra buttons to do anything except as another scrollwheel-up/scrollwheel-down and no-button-at-all respectably front to tail.

 I think you need to set Buttons to 10 in XF86Config, since that's the correct total number of buttons: left, right, middle, wheel up, wheel down, up button, down button, the button under the down button, thumb back, thumb forward.  Then, try all the buttons with xev, and you should be able to configure them with imwheel.

As for imwheel, you should be able to map the last three buttons once you've changed your XF86Config.  I don't know how to do that kind of stuff, so you're on your own there.

 *Quote:*   

> Other than the extended-extra buttons being qwerky, the mouse is very usable, comfortable and is much more sensitive/correct in it's cursor rendering(erm, whatever). My older logitech mouseman-usb would jump around when I used it on wood-grain, this one fixes it. The recharger is also pretty convenient and seems to recharge very quickly (1 hr?). Wireless is much more convenient than I thought it'd be...gets me out of my rsi prone old position and I imagine if I could get those other buttons programed to do things  it'll only work better...

 Yeah, I thought it would be a nice mouse.  Right now I have a Logitech dual optical, but I'm starting to crave wirelessness - although it's the extra buttons that attract me most.  Now, if only there were a wireless happy hacking keyboard...

----------

## patr0ck

Those settings worked for me under slackware 8.1.. but now i've some troubles with my mx700 (usb). The mouse does strange things. for example copy/paste if I move it... 

what's the problem? should I load mousedev and how to enable this module?

----------

## IcePhoenix

Hey guys. I have a question pertaining to the MX700 as well. When I had Red Hat, I could play UT2003 perfectly. After changing distros to Gentoo, the mouse lags and it makes it hard to play the game in any capacity. Anyone run across this before?

----------

